# Ivan Chiriaev, Where Are You?



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone no doubt remembers when, a few years ago, this Russian-Canadian then-high schooler declared the NBA "wants and needs Ivan Chiriaev." He had a mediocre Canadian HS all-star game and backed out of the Nike Hoop Summit, and poof. Gone. I recall he had played with Dynamo Moscow for a while, but can't find him anywhere now. 

Does anyone know if or where he's playing? I'm curious how wrong those people who were quick to praise him were. Has he proved himself to be a legit basketball player and just not an NBA talent? Or is he flat-out terrible and out of the game?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wikipedia said:


> Ivan Chiriaev is a Russian born basketball player who had a lot of hype surrounding him going into the 2004 NBA Draft, but was not drafted. He felt that if he was not a guaranteed top 3 pick he would go into college (NCAA) basketball. Ivan played High School basketball at St. Thomas Aquinas in Oakville, Canada. He was famously quoted as saying (on his NBA intentions) "the NBA wants Ivan Chiriaev. The NBA needs Ivan Chiriaev." His high school statistics are unclear, as stats apparently were not kept, but it was estimated that he scored 16 points per game. One source credited him with the lofty stats of 26.8 points per game, 17.3 rebounds and over 9000 assists, though these are likely made up.


Good question. 27/17 is impressive. Hehe.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'd like to know where he is too. He was unreasonably conceited


----------

